# Write a prisoner



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I am going to write Craig Titus, he is avaiable on WriteAPrisoner.com - Prison Pen Pals/Write a Prisoner

Craig is up for parole in Dec. 2026 and he has been locked up since 2005. I can only imagine how much it would suck to be incarcerated. I know he was convicted of murder, kidnapping and arson but he was a successful pro bodybuilder and he is still a human being despite his past mistakes.

Craig's profile: WriteAPrisoner.com - Craig Titus' Pen-Pal Profile


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Saw that yesterday..Craig needs a pen pal...LMAO..He's going to need one for a long time- and maybe Kelly too? 

Here's a nobel idea CT.. Write Melissa's mom and tell her what really happened, when you choked her out errr fucked her until she died errr shot her full of morphine, tasered her, then burnt her like a piece of trash..you fuckin convict! 

And pay me that money you owe me from 05..Maybe I'll write him and remind him to save me some top ramen when he gets out in 25 years! Pussy..Wish Baroni would of beat you down when he had a chance


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2012)

okay, done I just wrote a 500 word email to Craig, he won't receive it until the 20th and he can then write me back via US mail.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Saw that yesterday..Craig needs a pen pal...LMAO..He's going to need one for a long time- and maybe Kelly too?
> 
> Here's a nobel idea CT.. Write Melissa's mom and tell her what really happened, when you choked her out errr fucked her until she died errr shot her full of morphine, tasered her, then burnt her like a piece of trash..you fuckin convict!
> 
> And pay me that money you owe me from 05..Maybe I'll write him and remind him to save me some top ramen when he gets out in 25 years! Pussy..Wish Baroni would of beat you down when he had a chance



hater.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> hater.


 
Lol  Prince...I trained in Venice for a long time around Craig and played video games with CT, Cormier, Rico..etc.. I actually knew Melissa-and I'm not saying she didn't have her own problems- trust me and I'm sure you know.. But yes..I'm a hater of what Craig became on Meth and whatever.. NOBODY deserves to be tortured..so hater it will be....

People make mistakes in life and especially with rec drugs.. I just had this conversation on FB with Shawn Ray and Lonnie T...We all feel the same..so I'm not sure I'm the only one that's a "hater"...IMO.. Can't blame the rec drugs...Craig was always a time bomb since 96 when I met him training at Gold's...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2012)

well, u may be right and that is all history now, he is obviously reaching out and I am willing to take a little bit of my time to write him, people do change.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> well, u may be right and that is all history now, he is obviously reaching out and I am willing to take a little bit of my time to write him, people do change.


 
What's not history is how Mara James has to live without her daughter forever, Craig gets to live (in jail) and possible for parole in 26..oK..All the best to CT and KR..I hear ya man.. people can change..Let's all hope that Titus/Ryan have changed


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> What's not history is how Mara James has to live without her daughter forever, Craig gets to live (in jail) and possible for parole in 26..oK..All the best to CT and KR..I hear ya man.. people can change..Let's all hope that Titus/Ryan have changed



Yup, I am not defending anyone's actions here, I am just trying to brighten a fellow bodybuilder's day (yes a convicted murderer, I know), we can agree to disagree on this.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> Yup, I am not defending anyone's actions here, I am just trying to brighten a fellow bodybuilder's day (yes a convicted murderer, I know), we can agree to disagree on this.


 
Life is short.. And it's funny, today in Church we talked about forgiving.. I should approach this matter with a open mind and realize people make mistakes


----------



## exphys88 (Feb 12, 2012)

No, hypo, you were right, some crimes are unforgivable.  Forgiveness is a good thing, but not everyone deserves it.  When you make the decision to take a life or rape children, you are making the decision to never be forgiven.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 12, 2012)

He'll get out and kill you all in a dmz toco8 placebo rage


----------



## Inventive1 (Feb 13, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> No, hypo, you were right, some crimes are unforgivable.  Forgiveness is a good thing, but not everyone deserves it.  When you make the decision to take a life or rape children, you are making the decision to never be forgiven.





There is a huge difference between forgiving someone and forgetting what they have done in the past.  Forgiving someone does NOT necessarily mean forgetting what they have done in the past.  Some things are impossible to forget.

Forgiveness involves letting go of negative emotions we hold against someone else.   When a victim of a crime forgives the criminal, it helps the victim, not the criminal.  In fact, the criminal doesn't even need to be told they have been forgiven in order for the victim to begin to heal and feel better.  Forgiveness is something the victim should do so the victim can let go of the pain that was inflicted on them.  Forgiveness helps the victim of the crime to release the past and allows them to move forward with their life.

Waiting until a criminal deserves to be forgiven is not a good plan.  That means the victim of the crime is holding on to the pain, the resentment, and all of the other negative emotions and baggage the criminal inflicted onto them.  When this happens, the criminal is still hurting the victim.  The criminal is still in a position of power.   Forgiveness strips the criminal of this power over the victim.

Criminals may never choose make amends or offer apologies for their former actions.  Waiting for them to make the first move or to prove they deserve to be forgiven could be disappointing and futile.

Forgetting what many criminals have done in the past could be foolish.   Past behaviour indicates what a person is capable of doing in the future.  If a criminal has hurt people before, they could do so again.   If they have proven themselves untrustworthy, then don't trust them again.  Completely avoiding this person in the future is sometimes the best and only reasonable plan.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

Such a joke anyone still gives a fuck about that crackpot.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 13, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> He'll get out and kill you all in a dmz toco8 placebo rage


----------



## Mudge (Feb 13, 2012)

Did he lose his teeth, or is that a bad shot?


----------



## LAM (Feb 13, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Life is short.. And it's funny, today in Church we talked about forgiving.. I should approach this matter with a open mind and realize people make mistakes



a mistake is making a left turn when you should have made a right and you already knew which way to turn.  brutally murdering somebody in an act not in defense of oneself is a serious mental defect in the personality.  those kinds of acts change the thought processes and behaviors of the closest survivors for the rest of the life span.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 13, 2012)

Prince said:


> well, u may be right and that is all history now, he is obviously reaching out and I am willing to take a little bit of my time to write him, people do change.


 
Are you going to write to his victim's families, too?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 14, 2012)

God Titus was a legend once. Seems like alot of bros knew him. Hopefully by 2026 he has learned the error of his ways. He took the term crazy sex to a whole diff level.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Are you going to write to his victim's families, too?



No, are you?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Life is short.. And it's funny, today in Church we talked about forgiving.. I should approach this matter with a open mind and realize people make mistakes



Fuck all that! Forgiveness is earned, not deserved. This is a general statement, not directed at this specific topic. Truth is, I don't know what happened and nobody is talking about what really went down.

I'm just bummed out that Charles Manson wasn't in the database. I really wanted to be his penpal.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 14, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Fuck all that! Forgiveness is earned, not deserved. This is a general statement, not directed at this specific topic. Truth is, I don't know what happened and nobody is talking about what really went down.
> 
> I'm just bummed out that Charles Manson wasn't in the database. I really wanted to be his penpal.


 
Did you ever watch the last interview that Manson gave inside prison? He was a weird dude. I think it's from the early 90's, you may be able to youtube it.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2012)

Prince said:


> I think I am going to write Craig Titus, he is avaiable on WriteAPrisoner.com - Prison Pen Pals/Write a Prisoner
> 
> Craig is up for parole in Dec. 2026 and he has been locked up since 2005. I can only imagine how much it would suck to be incarcerated. I know he was convicted of murder, kidnapping and arson but he was a successful pro bodybuilder and he is still a human being despite his past mistakes.
> 
> Craig's profile: WriteAPrisoner.com - Craig Titus' Pen-Pal Profile



That's a L-O-N-G time before he gets out. I don't see what writing him could hurt and good for you, Prince. Sometimes crazy things happen in life, and we don't know what happened that caused him to end up being there. I'm sure getting a letter, or anything, is going to mean a lot to him.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Did you ever watch the last interview that Manson gave inside prison? He was a weird dude. I think it's from the early 90's, you may be able to youtube it.



I have seen every piece of info available as far as I know. Don't get me wrong, I'm no fan. I don't like Manson or respect him. I just think he is interesting in the same way that watching a girl suck off a horse is interesting. There is nothing particularly pleasant about the experience, it is just the strangest damn thing you have ever seen, and worthy of careful examination.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I have seen every piece of info available as far as I know. Don't get me wrong, I'm no fan. I don't like Manson or respect him. I just think he is interesting in the same way that watching a girl suck off a horse is interesting. There is nothing particularly pleasant about the experience, it is just the strangest damn thing you have ever seen, and worthy of careful examination.








YouTube Video











Scary thing is that there is a guy who looks and acts exactly like him a couple of houses down from me.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2012)

Charles Manson could have been a brilliant stand-up comedian. So much talent wasted.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Charles Manson could have been a brilliant stand-up comedian. So much talent wasted.



I never looked at it that way, but totally see your point.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2012)

interesting character, I must research further. 






YouTube Video


----------



## desmorris (Feb 14, 2012)

i love videos...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my first letter back from Craig Titus yesterday, I am so glad I wrote him...more to come.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

muahahahahaha


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

we may have him do some writing for IM.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

Jesus Christ. Let me give him a special shout out in the next letter....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

I will be writing him back this weekend and figuring out exactly what we can do, e.g. an Expert Q & A thread here, and maybe a monthly article for IronMagazine. I have to find out how much mail he is allowed to send out per month, I know they have pretty strict limitations.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 10, 2012)

Prince said:


> I will be writing him back this weekend and figuring out exactly what we can do, e.g. an Expert Q & A thread here, and maybe a monthly article for IronMagazine. I have to find out how much mail he is allowed to send out per month, I know they have pretty strict limitations.



any chance of getting sandusky on here to discuss football in the sports section?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

You're actually serious?
Jesus Christ, he's a convicted killer. Tortured the poor girl, and set her body on fire in the trunk of his car.
Please tell me you're not that hungry for exposure?
The fuck is this world coming to?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 10, 2012)

Inventive1 said:


> There is a huge difference between forgiving someone and forgetting what they have done in the past. Forgiving someone does NOT necessarily mean forgetting what they have done in the past. Some things are impossible to forget.
> 
> Forgiveness involves letting go of negative emotions we hold against someone else. When a victim of a crime forgives the criminal, it helps the victim, not the criminal. In fact, the criminal doesn't even need to be told they have been forgiven in order for the victim to begin to heal and feel better. Forgiveness is something the victim should do so the victim can let go of the pain that was inflicted on them. Forgiveness helps the victim of the crime to release the past and allows them to move forward with their life.
> 
> ...


 
Here is a good example of forgiveness.
*Richard Moore and soldier who blinded him tell story of reconciliation to Derry children*







School children from across Derry gathered at the First Derry Presbyterian Church today to hear Richard Moore and the British soldier who blinded him with a rubber bullet speak on reconciliation.
The Children in Crossfire director was blinded as a 10-year-old boy he was struck in the face at close range a rubber bullet in May 1972. The man behind the gun, Charles Innis, a former Army Captain and Mr Moore met for the first time five years ago and are now friends.

In January 2006, during the making of the BBC documentary film ???Blind Vision???, Richard Moore had his first, tentative meeting with the soldier who fired the rubber bullet that took away his sight on that fateful day over thirty years earlier. The meeting with the soldier, known then to him only as ???Charles???, was to simultaneously provide a yearned for sense of closure and an unexpected glimpse of a new beginning ???
Up until that day, the identity of the soldier had always remained a mystery to Richard. He knew he wanted to meet with him, but had no idea how he would feel about it. Would he have anything to say to him? Would the soldier have anything significant to say to Richard? Would the two men understand each other? Would they feel awkward in each other???s presence? Ironically the two men were already inextricably linked before a word was uttered. Richard describes the initial meeting as ???surreal???. He adds that: "At times I am not sure about the reasons why I wanted to meet him, and then there are times I think that the most significant thing to ever happen to me was being blinded. The person I am, the work that I do, and the direction that life has taken and all the challenges I have faced throughout my life ... were all dictated by that incident.???

Richard and Charles have now moved on from their initial meeting and have actually become friends. The former soldier accepts that Richard was an innocent victim. The acceptance of this point was important to Richard. In turn, Richard came to understand that Charles carried his own burden of guilt, in consequence of his actions. Richard has stayed with Charles and his family on various occasions and the two men communicate on a regular basis. Despite all the odds the two men have reached a comfortable, peaceful place together.

Richard Moore has travelled on an extraordinary journey since losing his sight as a ten year old boy on the streets of Derry in 1972. He has turned a tale of potential human trajedy into a story of compassion and faith that has inspired others, including the Dalai Lama for whom Richard has become a "hero" for epitomising the human potential to forgive.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 10, 2012)

Chubby said:


> Here is a good example of forgiveness.
> *Richard Moore and soldier who blinded him tell story of reconciliation to Derry children*
> 
> 
> ...




How bout a guy that rapes and kills 20 children?  does he deserve forgiveness?  There has to be a line drawn somewhere.  Some crimes are just so heinous that when a person decides to commit them, they are making the choice to not only lose their life but to also never receive forgiveness.

I can tell you that if someone molested or killed my daughters, there will be no forgiveness and I will not be less of a person for not forgiving them.


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2012)

This cant be real life?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

STFU with this forgiveness bullshit. Titus knows nothing more than anyone else, he just has a stigma attached to his name, that draws people in. That's what this is all about.


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2012)

Derry, isnt that where the Clown IT lived?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You're actually serious?
> Jesus Christ, he's a convicted killer. Tortured the poor girl, and set her body on fire in the trunk of his car.
> Please tell me you're not that hungry for exposure?
> The fuck is this world coming to?



if you look at the entire story and case it's not that black and white, in fact he was offered a plea but went to trial instead and it did not end up so well.

do you really think that everyone that gets convicted of a crime is guilty? you have waaaay more faith in our justice system than I do. 

Maybe you should rent the movie Shawshank Redemption ~ The Shawshank Redemption (1994) - IMDb


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

Shaking my head, ROBERT, shaking my mother fucking head.

Lets be real, brobro, nigga is guilty, you want to make money off of a murder story. Case closed. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Shaking my head, ROBERT, shaking my mother fucking head.
> 
> Lets be real, brobro, nigga is guilty, you want to make money off of a murder story. Case closed. Thanks for playing.



maybe he is maybe not, I don't really care.

make money off a murder story? umm no, Craig was a very successful pro bodybuilder.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 10, 2012)

^ That killed a poor young girl maliciously on meth (allegedly)! I think Craig was a shitty bodybuilder ., what makes a good bodybuilder is a good person, and CT has never been good.  Bad move on the Q&A IMO.. By the way, he screamed like a baby at the judges when Kelly didn't get the correct call out . What a pussy!!


----------



## bundle (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Shaking my head, ROBERT, shaking my mother fucking head.
> 
> Lets be real, brobro, nigga is guilty, you want to make money off of a murder story. Case closed. Thanks for playing.


I am ^^. I am alittle sick to my stomach...and I never get sick...if he had done this to someone u know. Prince no disR. but would u care if he wasn't a BB


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

No, because I would not know who he was, but I do like the controversy this is already stirring up. lol


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 10, 2012)

how bout gettin sandusky on here?  he hasn't even been convicted yet.  He's an expert on football and we all love football around here.


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2012)

How does he get his gears into prison tho?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> how bout gettin sandusky on here?  he hasn't even been convicted yet.  He's an expert on football and we all love football around here.



last I checked this is a bodybuilding board.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> How does he get his gears into prison tho?



I was under the impression that it is easier to get "drugs" in prison.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 10, 2012)

Prince said:


> last I checked this is a bodybuilding board.



I would bet that sandusky knows quite a bit about strength training.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I would bet that sandusky knows quite a bit about strength training.



lol, okay well u get him to write some stuff and post it here.


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2012)

sandusky would prob get more hits on this site than any bodybuilder will ever get. no one even lifts here. i sure as hell dont.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 10, 2012)

Prince said:


> lol, okay well u get him to write some stuff and post it here.



I do have a baby face... and a wiener.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> sandusky would prob get more hits on this site than  any bodybuilder will ever get. no one even lifts here. i sure as hell  dont.



you have to venture out of Open Chat and Anything Goes.


----------



## bundle (Mar 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> sandusky would prob get more hits on this site than any bodybuilder will ever get. no one even lifts here. i sure as hell dont.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Shaking my head, ROBERT, shaking my mother fucking head.
> 
> Lets be real, brobro, nigga is guilty, you want to make money off of a murder story. Case closed. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 10, 2012)

Prison....the whole topic is depressing.

A guy (well, kid then) in my neighborhood got life without parole at 18.  Still in the joing 23 years later. I have written him a few times and talk with his brother once every 2-3 years.


----------



## LAM (Mar 10, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> Prison....the whole topic is depressing.
> 
> A guy (well, kid then) in my neighborhood got life without parole at 18.  Still in the joing 23 years later. I have written him a few times and talk with his brother once every 2-3 years.



what was he convicted of?

one of my buddy's got on the crack in the mid 90's and lost his shit.  the guy was a master carpenter could freaking build anything, made great money a total waste. ended up in hotel California doing 25 years for armed robbery.  I haven't written him because he's rolling with the AB and that probably wouldn't go over very well.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 10, 2012)

LAM said:


> what was he convicted of?



You know those "do not remove tags" on mattresses?  Well....he cut one of them off. 

But seriously, he was convicted of _Aggravated First Degree Murder._

In Washington state there are only 2 sentences for this conviction.

Life without parole, death.

He and his brother and some friends planned to kill one of the friend's father.  They planned it out.  They did it.  They waited for him to come home at night or from work and they ambushed him when he entered his bedroom.  The guy I know (the one doing life without) pulled the trigger and shot and killed him with his own gun.  They then stole his car, some money, and went on a road trip.

The planning, and killing with stealing the car made it "Aggravated."

His brother was with him and got 15 years, and was released after 9 years served.  This younger brother was fifteen at the time, he was sharp, smart, and sophisticated.  But unfortunately, he was hanging with a bad crowd and they were all older. 

I have heard factual info from a career prison guard in the WA state Penitentiary system (he is a family friend of one of my best friends, and we were friend with the lifer). 

On the first night in prison he got *(*$%# up the butt.  So he was transfered.

He will never get out.  There is no release date.



> one of my buddy's got on the crack in the mid 90's and lost his shit.  the guy was a master carpenter could freaking build anything, made great money a total waste. ended up in hotel California doing 25 years for armed robbery.



25 is a long time.  



> I haven't written him because he's rolling with the AB and that probably wouldn't go over very well.



I assume he's with AB for his own protection.  (I don't know.)

If you wrote him a letter why wouldn't it go over well?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2012)

I wonder if CT has been cornholed yet.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2012)

I went to HS with a guy who got hit with 60 years for kidnap, rape, armed robbery, and attempted murder.  He went in in '92 and he's coming up for parole later this year.  He actually has a FB page now while in prison.  He's a rare case seeing as he's white, yet a member of a black gang.  He calls himself Shysty Key Desciple.


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear Prince
Nobody ever writes me ! I get thrown in jail for not paying my alimony every fucking other week, maybe I should kill her or dismember her fucking body parts????????
Will you write me then ?? Ugg!
Love Always 
Ret


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

I went to school with a kid who killed his girlfriends parents.    They said she couldn't see him anymore, so he shot them with a 12 gauge.   That was our junior year of high school.   He was a weird dude.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> He actually has a FB page now while in prison.



I suppose it depends on the state, but in my state a prisoner can have a facebook page - if someone else sets up a FB account.  But the prisoner *cannot* post on it.

The guy I know doing Life Without has a FB page and is on my 'friends list.'  But his brother set it up for him.

His brother also asked permission to print out our pics on FB to show the Lifer what we look like.

He even posted an announcement on FB that any of us were welcome to go on a visit to Walla Walla state penitentiary, and the brother would fill out the forms for us.  It's a 6 hour drive from where we live (but I live very far away so I couldn't).

If he was closer I probably would visit him (and honestly it would be out of curiosity as well as saying 'hello'.  He has done time in 3 prisons at least and has been transferred a couple of time.

As for Titus, I doubt anyone who f*ck with him.  He's still big and strong.


----------



## SFW (Mar 11, 2012)

66 replies and 606 views...so i was compelled to come in here. i think this whole thing will be epic IF it was put into AG and this guy participated.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am going to write him


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2012)

They do not have internet access, not even email, they can can receive mail and only write letters on paper and mail them.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> They do not have internet access, not even email, they can can receive mail and only write letters on paper and mail them.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I am going to write him



awesome!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 11, 2012)

If you feel compelled to make a difference to someone, here are some people actually worth your time and support www.anysoldier.com


----------



## Friendo (Mar 11, 2012)

Does he get conjugal visits? Can little wing volunteer?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 11, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> I suppose it depends on the state, but in my state a prisoner can have a facebook page - if someone else sets up a FB account.  But the prisoner *cannot* post on it.



That's odd.  I guess they can't do anything about a family member  setting up a FB page for a prisoner.  But, the dude I went to school  with actually has his own FB and posts on it all the time.  He even has a  cell phone that he somehow recharges with 2 AA batteries. lol  

I think he must be in a lower level of security now.  In his pics, it looks like he's bunking with about 20 other inmates.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 12, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I am going to write him



I'll write Titus, too.

I want to know how or if, he gets protein. 

From the mystery meat?  Or, from Protein supps he buys or someone sends him.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's odd.  I guess they can't do anything about a family member  setting up a FB page for a prisoner.  But, the dude I went to school  with actually has his own FB and posts on it all the time.  He even has a  cell phone that he somehow recharges with 2 AA batteries. lol
> 
> I think he must be in a lower level of security now.  In his pics, it looks like he's bunking with about 20 other inmates.



I think it depends on the security level of the facility and perhaps the state.

In WA, I'm quite sure that prisoners can read emails under certain circumstances but they cannot send emails. 

Just like Titus.  He can read emails to him, but he can only respond with a written letter.  The letter can be screened.  Probably a lot harder to do with emails.

The Life Without guy wrote me 3 times.  Every letter had a stamped message on the envelope that said (to paraphrase) "_This is coming from the Washington state department of corrections and has been screened/previewed"_ or whatever.


----------

